# Mosquito fish vs Guppy



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

I had made another post about this but the topic is slightly different. I had gotten a tiny feeder fish with my glass shrimp and I assumed it was a guppy, but 3 months later she is still half the size of my guppies with no color so I started to think she may be a mosquito fish, but now it appears that she is pregnant as her gravid spot is orange. All I have in my tank is guppies and her, but most forums that I read say that a mosquito fish and guppy cannot breed. Does anyone have any input on this? Is it possible that a guppy over 3 months old does not have color yet and is still tiny? I will try to get a picture of her but that may not be so easy


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Here she is


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

looks like a female guppy to me. female mosquito fish usually get much _larger_ than guppies, and they usually have some kind of spots on their fins. i could be wrong though, they have a habbit of not following their own color and pattern rules...


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I guess I was expecting her to get colors earlier or grow faster but I am still new to most everything


----------

